# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Реализовали ли вы себя?

## rbiyks

Отвечаем на опрос.

----------


## NEET

Я бы выбрал второй вариант, но... Что означает слово "уйти"? Только смерть?

----------


## Дима_

Надо добавить вариант "Я ещё не самореализовался, но стремлюсь сделать это в этой жизни".

----------


## rbiyks

> Надо добавить вариант "Я ещё не самореализовался, но стремлюсь сделать это в этой жизни".


 Попробуй догадаться, почему этого пункта нет?

----------


## NEET

> Попробуй догадаться, почему этого пункта нет?


 На форуме бывают антисуицидники.

----------


## Freddi

я думаю этот опрос не для них

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я согласна с Димой и считаю, что должен быть вариант "еще нет, но сделаю все возможное, чтоб реализоваться"
и еще как вариант "да, но уходить не собираюсь"

----------


## rbiyks

> а я согласна с Димой и считаю, что должен быть вариант "еще нет, но сделаю все возможное, чтоб реализоваться"
> и еще как вариант "да, но уходить не собираюсь"


 Ну я же сделал "Другое". Вот у кого "Другое", могут отвечать текстом. Окей?

----------


## Воланд

Самореализация в современном мире зависит примерно на 70% от ее фактической возможности(время рождения, место, деньги родителей и пр.) и 30% таланта, упорства и личного труда. 
Логично, что в подобной системе те, кто имеет по факту рождения 70% редко мечтают о самореализации(а еще реже имеют необходимые 30% таланта). А те, кто не имеют, пытаются компенсировать 70% - 30%... В сухом резальте, кому то последнее все же удается, но скорее по причине везения... Большинство, же остаются неудачниками.

Вывод!!!
Если вы чего-то хотите, имеете упорство, силы, талант и прочее... Лучше адекватно оценивайте обстановку, ибо как правило таких как вы есть сотни, если не тысячи... И проще, жить особо не напрягаясь, выжидая нужного момента для рывка... Потому что если Вы провалитесь в молодости... Провал может и не "обтечь"... И двери будут закрыты навсегда.

----------


## Mia

Я проголосовала "другое"...
Не самореализовалась потому, что не имею возможностей (или может быть сформулировать "на данный момент не вижу путей" ?).  :Confused:

----------


## Unity

3-й вариант, – нет, не реализовалась – и именно потому нет смысла более мучить родных самим фактом своего существования. Также 5-й вариант: может быть, если есть что-то после смерти – возможно, лишь тогда что-то получиться… В этой же жизни осталось лишь поставить финальную точку. 
P.S. Человек, – социальное существо и все его достижения так ли, иначе неразрывно связаны с обществом, беспрестанным взаимодействием с иными людьми, парой, потомками. Если же социум с самой средней школы дал Вам понять, что Вы явно лишние Здесь, на этой планете, – чего же более?.. Всё неизбежно заканчивается, так и не начавшись…  :Frown:

----------


## Мальвина

другое...потому шт впереди еще все

----------


## Gerch

Я не самореализовался, но смог бы (наверно) - если захотел)

----------


## Lera

А что такое самореализация? Добиться реализации каких-то своих желаний, стать "успешным" в глазах других ( иметь то, что у них нет, но они очень этого хотят?), стать богатым, знаменитым, большим начальником........
Что это для вас?

Я думаю, что в современном обществе произошла подмена основных человеческих ценностей.
Мы ценим не то, что действительно ценно. И печалиться, желать смерти надо не потому, что у кого-то есть больше, а мы вот тут несчастные этого не имеем (как некоторые думают), а потому что человечество деградирует. Потому, что глаза не глядят на это безобразие, тошнит от одного вида этих моральных уродов. А вы говорите самореализация. Где реализовываться? Зачем?

----------


## Unity

Можно также предположить, что «самореализация» – это успешное своевременное «отделение» от семьи (переезд в своё жильё, в котором бы, наконец, Вы могли жить, как заблагорассудится), это финансируемое государством образование с целью приобретения реально милой сердцу специальности, это завершение оного & дальнейшее профильное устройство, это стабильный доход (позволяющий взять кредит на что-либо действительно важное [вроде обустройства детской/коляски & etc.]), это удовольствие, наслаждение жизнью «здесь и сейчас»; это гармоничные, идеалистические отношения со своим излюбленным парнем, своей «родственной душой». Всё это в комплексе, вместе, наверное, и именуется Самореализацией… :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## night-r

Нет, но смог бы.

----------


## Lera

> Можно также предположить, что «самореализация» – это успешное своевременное «отделение» от семьи (переезд в своё жильё, в котором бы, наконец, Вы могли жить, как заблагорассудится), это финансируемое государством образование с целью приобретения реально милой сердцу специальности, это завершение оного & дальнейшее профильное устройство, это стабильный доход (позволяющий взять кредит на что-либо действительно важное [вроде обустройства детской/коляски & etc.]), это удовольствие, наслаждение жизнью «здесь и сейчас»; это гармоничные, идеалистические отношения со своим излюбленным парнем, своей «родственной душой». Всё это в комплексе, вместе, наверное, и именуется Самореализацией…


 Все это - определение самореализации для Unity.
Но, как я думаю, у каждого  свое представление об этом.
И все это - желания, исполнение, которых  некоторым дает ощущение самореализации. Но, не факт, что другие люди с другим набором желаний найдут этого человека (получившего вышеперечисленное) самореализовавшимся.
Так что это слишком субъективное ощущение и оценивать его не просто.

----------


## Cynic

3 вариант. Жизнь не дает никакие шансы на самореализацию

----------


## Гражданин

нет, но надеюсь реализоваться в будущем

----------


## Dalia

> нет, но надеюсь реализоваться в будущем


 Как приятно видеть на этом форуме оптимистов :Smile:

----------


## смертник

> Как приятно видеть на этом форуме оптимистов


 откуда хоть им тут взяться? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dalia

Ну мало ли)) А оптимистичные порывы это хорошо)

----------


## Lelarna

Выбрала "Другое", т.к. нахожусь на пути самореализации. И о, счастье, что я нашла этот путь, а точнее увидела, что это он.
И после своих поисков могу с уверенностью сказать, что кто ищет, тот всегда найдет. Другое дело, КАК человек прийдет к этому - упорными попытками продвигаться по жизни или временным затишьем и переоценкой своей жизни. Но делать это необходимо. Я верю, что каждый человек не напрасно рожден.

И в дополнение к посту Воланда. В эти 70% входят так же, на мой взгляд, и характер человека. Но его можно воспитать, чем и следует заниматься в период так называемого "ожидания времени для рывка". Без самосовершенствования маловероятна и самореализация. Думаю, об этом не стоит забывать, особенно в тяжелые периоды жизни.

Ну и про оптимистов=) У оптимистов тоже бывают мысли о безысходности, только они наверное быстрее улетучиваются, нежели у пессимистов.

----------


## Quantum Shadow

Участвовал в соревнованиях по слалому, на роликах. Занял пятое место. Могу занять и больше, тренер(ну, человек который занимается обучением катания, ведь это неоффициальный "спорт") видел потенциал, видел что тренируюсь как спартанец. Но мне это ненужно. С позиции личной жизни я себя не реализовал, а если её нет, то мне ничего и ненужно. Слишком долго жил, 26 лет, женщины нет. Хватит мучаться.

----------


## Lelarna

Quantum Shadow, личную жизнь устроить, особенно сейчас, самое сложное, но не невозможное. А 26 лет, тем более для мужчины - детский возраст. В мужчинах ценится ум, а он приходит с возрастом. 
Если в жизни что-то идет не так, как хочется, то в первую очередь надо обратьться к себе. Почти всегда именно сам человек что-то делает не так, не видит в себе недостатков, над которыми надо работать. Не даром говорят, что все в наших руках. Нужно анализировать свою жизнь, поступки, свой характер. Нужно стараться меняться самому, и тогда жизнь тоже измениться.

----------

